# Honey flow needed - new target source needed



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

JD - this is not what I needed to hear - I run bees north of Beaumont - last year it rained every day and the honey crop was just 2 medium supers. So bad I just split them and give the splits the extra box of honey and didn't run a drop. Are you telling me its going to happen again this year? I am at work overseas for 2 1/2 more weeks before I get to check them
On another note - several years ago we had a crappy year - we loaded 5000 hives and ran them up to the pan handle for cotton - but someone went ahead of us by 2 weeks and found locations - made 60 lbs
My 2 cents


----------



## Jpoindexter (Oct 22, 2010)

Some areas have done pretty good - especially if they were placed several weeks ago. When yellow tallows get wet with rain, they rot - which is why you lose more than just a day of work - you loose the crop. Luckily the tallow blooms in stages, some trees are early bloomers...some late. The tallow bloom lasts about 3-4 weeks. We're more than half way through and I'm thinking cotton sounds like a good back-up plan.


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Are y'all regularly pulling a crop off cotto?


----------



## Sunday Farmer (Nov 13, 2013)

Cotton. Sorry. Beer.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Be sure you know what your getting in to - when cotton is done you have about 2/3 weeks to get it extracted or its bee feed. BTW - how many hives we talking about moving?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Something you may want to look into

http://southwestfarmpress.com/grains/record-sw-winter-canola-acreage-expected-fall-planting


----------



## ChrisBex (Jul 24, 2014)

Check also MSU website. Kinda far for you, but Louisiana has similar crops. Where we keep hives, we have 2 main flows all within the same time frame. Chinese Tallow and Summer TiTi. Sometimes we get late Privet bloom like we are this year with the cooler temps and rain. 

We have hives on melons right now too.

https://blogs.msucares.com/honeybees/files/2014/06/HONEY-PLANT-CHART.pdf


----------

